# Favourite renditions of Bellini's "Ah, per sempre io te perdei"?



## undifelice (Mar 11, 2015)

This is my first time creating a thread, so I wanted to bring it back to one of the arias that introduced me to (and consolidated my love for) opera. 

So, which are your favourite renditions of Bellini's "Ah, per sempre io te perdei"?


----------



## Il Maestro (Oct 27, 2015)

Not sure if this is my favourite, but I love this performance by Giorgio Zancanaro:






There is such an emotional truth to it that always gets me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ah! Per sempre io ti perdei - _Simon Keenlyside _

Found this once on You tube and still love it :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

What a beautiful aria!.

I have, not one, but quite a few favorite renditions. For instance, this one by Rolando Panerai in the legendary recording with Maria Callas and Tullio Serafin, back in 1953 (the scena starts at 16:20):


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Then there's always this


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Then there's always this


^ That's the only one I remember ever having heard, before I found this thread. I'll have to remedy that.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> ^ That's the only one I remember ever having heard, before I found this thread. I'll have to remedy that.


It might spoil you for all the others though :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Speaking about legendary Italian baritones:


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Italian baritones for the f---ing WIN...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I sense an I Puritani off coming up...

N.


----------



## undifelice (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah, I love this one too, Simon Keenlyside is a gem


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I was excited to see this thread title, for perhaps obvious reasons.

My favorite recorded renditions of "Ah, per sempre io ti perdei" are those by Giuseppe De Luca and Simon Keenlyside. De Luca's can be heard on the Nimbus CD (with the dark blue cover) devoted to his recordings, while Keenlyside's is on his "Tales of Opera" CD. 

Piero Cappuccilli, on the complete PURITANI with Joan Sutherland, is good as well, and I've also heard that the baritone who sings Riccardo on Sutherland's "live" Glyndebourne recording of PURITANI -- he's a French baritone, but I can't remember his right now -- is outstanding.


----------

